# Cod4 Ping Help!



## Ltjoakim (Apr 2, 2008)

Hey guys, i'm kinda getting sick of always having 250-350 ping while playing cod4 online. Does anyone know of any ways to improve my ping?
And would it the crappy ping be because of living in australia? or because of the internet. I have a 6520 speedstreem modem thingie. dsl or adsl whatever it is. It sucks so bad because of my ping, its almost impossible for me to shoot an enemy that is moving, my only chances are if they are standing still.
please post back.

thanks


----------



## tech111 (Apr 6, 2008)

im from calif and have 35ping is it the lower the number the better or higher? and i play cod-4 on the ps-3


----------



## rfckyle (Mar 29, 2008)

Lower is better, there arent many ways to improve ping overall by the way but phoning your ISP and asking if they would turn of interleveing, which causes high latency problems will reduce ping although im not sure it willl make that much off a difference with 250-350 Ping


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Make sure you are connecting to game servers from Australia, anywhere else you will experience high ping.


----------

